# My gto is in the shop and things keep getting worse.



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

With in the first few days of owning my used 04 gto i noticed that it had a problem with down shifting into first. I took her to the dealer and was told that this was a non issue. I fought with the dealer and was finally able to make him see things from my point of view. As much as they didn’t want to fix my car its hard to argue that the car shouldn’t be able to downshift into first when Pontiac is saying it has a 40mph first gear downshift lockout. I took the car in to have it fixed last Wednesday and after some looking they said that my pressure plate, clutch and slave cylinder are toast. They are going to fix it under warranty but the slave cylinder is backordered. The stealership offered me a rental car which I was happy to accept. Under normal situations this would sound like a good thing. The problem is they gave me a brand new G6 4 door, the goat will be down until next Monday and did I mention that I am now driving a g6 to work instead of my gto? The problem is this G6 is honestly one of the worst cars I have ever been in. I wish I could sound constructive and say something good about it but the car just plain sucks. Its so bad I thought about taking a bus to work this week, chance are I would get there faster. I know what you are think “the car only cost 18000 (msrp on the model I have) new” but that my issue with it. My srt-4 was only 20k, my fiancés 04 Tiburon gtv6 was only 20k and a friend of mine just got a non si 07 civc which was 18000. All of the cars I just named blow this turd out of the water for 2k more at most. Its hard to believe Pontiac is still in business selling trash like this for 18000. The radio is one of the worst I have heard in years, the engine sounds worse than a civic with a fart pipe, the seats are some of the worst I have sat in, the dash was made from even cheaper plastic than my neon srt-4s, It has hubcaps (even scions that cost 12000 have rims), the switch to turn on the lights is rubbish, it has nothing good about it and yet it cost 18000. For god sakes it makes 152 hp at the crank and it cost 18000?!?!?!? :shutme My srt-4 made 231 to the wheels, 255tq, equal length half shafts, a quafie lsd and rims for only 2k more!?!?!?:confused When I step on the pedal the engine doesn’t even start to move up in the rpm range for about 1.5 seconds! Cars like this are the reason I want holden emblems; Its hard living with the shame of owning Pontiac after driving this disservice to engineering. My goat is a holden, that’s my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

WOW!!! I had the exact opposite experience. I drove a G6 for 2 days and was really impressed with the car. The one I drove was a V6, but it was comfortable, quiet and had good fit and finish. Power was great. I was thinking the exact opposite of you, why would anyone want an Accord when for $5,000 less you can get this. What a difference an engine makes.

The only complaint I had was the rotors were warped, but it did have 15,000 rental car miles on it. 

Why would you even think about downshifting to 1st at 40 mph????


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

I rented a G6 in baltimore a few weeks before Christmas and was quite impressed. I drove it up to Hanover Pa. I don't know if it was a 4 or 6 but it had great power, and I'm 6'3" and had plenty of leg room.


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

The model I have is the bare bones base model. It has no options at all. A friend of mine just bought an 07 civic that cost the same amount and it was a waaay better driving car and everything felt very solid. The car wouldnt be such a bad car to me if it didnt cost so much. For 18k I need a bit more than 152 hp, hubcaps and no options. If it was 15000 i wouldnt have as much to say. I stongly prefered the hyundai ****** I once drove that cost 16000. On the way to work this am it start making a real bad thunking noise whenever I went over a bump. The entire car just feels so cheap, crappy and bland.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

My roommate has a fully-optioned G6. I wouldn't mind having that as my 'other' car. Inside and out it's a very decent car. Comfortable and a nice fit and finish, not bad at all. I wish our stereo system was half as good. Comparing this car to what it replaced, I'd say Pontiac/GM is really heading in a good direction.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

you're lucky, when my '06 was at the dealership for 10 days while they waited for my backordered struts and bushings they gave me an '06 malibu LS. now THAT was the worst car i'd ever been in, 144 hp and all. the interior could've been slapped together by kindergardeners, i'd hate to see what the inside of an aveo looks like.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Why would you even think about downshifting to 1st at 40 mph????


:agree 

The only time I go down to 1st is when I'm almost at a crawl, maybe less than 10mph.

I've experienced a few "bad apple" loaners/rentals before, and other examples of the same vehicles were much better. Those cars take serious abuse, and I've heard some stories of stunts in them that would make you cringe. I personally would never purchase a vehicle from a rental fleet.


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

> Its hard to believe Pontiac is still in business selling trash like this for 18000.


 I think you hit the nail on the head. I realize car enthusiasts know lots about their cars but almost nothing about the company that builds them. GM is in serious financial trouble. There was even talk of selling off Buick. I'm adding a picture of their stock chart. Just five years ago they were worth almost $70 a share now about $30 and thats up from $19 less than one year ago.

I believe they rested on their laurels so to speak while the Japanese started putting out a better product. Now they risk bankruptcy. Btw Ford is no better off. I'd love to see Ford and GM merge to stay afloat. 

The only reason I like the GTO is because it's built in Australia and is superior to the Pontiacs built here.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DriftingIsGay said:


> I'd love to see Ford and GM merge to stay afloat.


*I think you'd see Heaven and Hell merge before you'd ever see GM and Ford merge.*


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

:agree


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah I can definatly see where your comming from on your Base modle G6 problem but it is a bare bone economy car. I know it doesn't mean anything at all but the G6 is going places.. 

They shoved a DOHC V6 in there this year that puts out 160hp stock and thats pretty peppy for a six cylender... I will admit I am for the G6 because I am an owner of one and it was is awesome car. Haha you would be supprised because there are quiet a few people that bought a G6 and then after a while went and bought a GTO which is what I am doing.. (pretty much because of the power difference). 

I have said it before and I will say it again the G6 is in a lot of ways is the GTO's little brother. But the major downfall on the G6 i think is the aftermarket parts are still pretty slim.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

The reports I've read on the g6 are fairly positive, especially considering most reviewers have little to say positive about GM products. Look at the reviews on the Goat!

I think most of the problem is getting right out of a 400 hp car into a 150 hp car. You can't expect anything close to the same performance.

That said, would I buy a GM? Not yet. Only bought the Goat because build was in Australia, and it had the Ls2. 

But when that Camaro comes out, I may just get the itch.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I know a lot of you guys don't or didn't care for the Grand-AM. We've had 2 and no problems with either. I have noting but high praise with the quality, appearance, and maintenance of it. IMO they are far more stylish than the G6 or the G5cobolt. It was Pontiac's most popular car. 

The GT models with the SCT package was really sharp. I purchased the red one in my gallery for my wife for Christmas of 2004. It does have functional RAM-AIR and cosmetic hood scoops. Best MPG we got on that was just under 34 MPG. Average MPG is in the high 20's consistently. It has a snappy V6 with power that will surprise you.

I believe Pontiac got bored with it, just as GM got bored with the Monte Carlo, and discontinued it. I think in time the Grand-AM will be back, just as the Monte Carlo was resurrected. I call the Grand-AM a girls car because every time I see one, I see women driving it. Rarely do I see a male driving it. I am assuming Pontiac wanted to appeal to a larger driver base when they came out with the G6 to replace the Grand-AM. 

Time will tell if the G6 sales will out do the Grand-AM. Judging from what I have read on them and talking to dealers, I suspect it will do good. I think GM made a mistake axing the Grand-AM and replacing it with the G6. I think if they would have added the G series to the Pontiac line up, sales of Pontiac's would be stronger. Then again they may have thought the G6 would be competing with the Grand-AM. But from a stylish stand point, I just don't see the G6 looking better than the Grand-AM. And as far as service, I don't see how the G6 can be better. What do I know though, I have 2 Pontiac's. :willy: *


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Missing the Point*

A loaner car is just that. Everyday cheap transportation. To be fair you have to compare apples to apples. I have rented Jap cars when there was nothing else available and you have not seen cheap until you get a stripped down rice burner, especially Honda or Toyota. And Holy Cow, two weeks ago I rented an '06 Camry with 8,500 miles on it. The seats were cushy and the foam was giving out. The fit was not that great, there was wind noise over 40mph, there was light seep around the gauge needles, the rear view mirror wasn't even day/night, the car had no power whatsoever (4 banger) and everything about the car said cheapo! BUT, it's a rental fleet car and they are all cheap bottom of the line slugs. People abuse the heck out of rentals and unless you rent a luxury car you will get a bottom feeder no matter who made it. As far as Aussie cars being better than domestic? I love my GTO, it's a nickle rocket and you can't touch the bang for the buck, but it's had as much if not more problems than any car I've owned. Starting with one of the struts blowing at under 300 miles and waiting a month for replacements (when they were changed out found out the bushings were shot as well). But I love the car so gives a flip. Just don't be a dolt and compare a fully loaded out fish head sucker with a stripped down econo American car and say our products are inferior. If the GTO said BMW on the bumper it would cost more than the M6.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

I will agree with you judge in the fact that the Grand Am sold very well.. I don't think the average person can go a day without seeing one somewhere on the streets... and that shows the fact that the Grand am is a strong car because there are so many with high milage still sticking in there... I think it is the most popular Teenage car now because mom and dad can buy it cheap and it is still appealing.. My question about the grand am was why did they always look so much like the Grand Prix.. i always just thought they were the same car with different names. I mean they do look a hell of a lot alike. and for the record I am really not liking this G series it was fine the the G6 but now theres a G5 and soon to be G8 its stupid


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Silver Bullet said:


> I will agree with you judge in the fact that the Grand Am sold very well.. I don't think the average person can go a day without seeing one somewhere on the streets... and that shows the fact that the Grand am is a strong car because there are so many with high milage still sticking in there... I think it is the most popular Teenage car now because mom and dad can buy it cheap and it is still appealing.. My question about the grand am was why did they always look so much like the Grand Prix.. i always just thought they were the same car with different names. I mean they do look a hell of a lot alike. and for the record I am really not liking this G series it was fine the the G6 but now theres a G5 and soon to be G8 its stupid


*Pontiac's have a distinct look. Just as musical bands have a distinct sound.
Grand-Prix was a step above the Grand-AM. We actually were looking for a Grand-Prix when we came across the Grand-AM with the SCT package. 

Pontiac changed the look of the GP for 2004 and it didn't appeal to us, thats why we went to the G-A. I don't think the GP is now as sharp looking as it was say in the 2002 model year. 

IMO if someone is looking for value, and are considering the G5 they may want to check out the Cobolt. Damn near the same car with a little bit of variation but still looks the same but cheaper.

I guess passing down the G-A to the kids is good because it's a proven reliable car, and excellent to learn in. There are millions of them and as you said, they keep running. So what did GM do? They discontinued them. Brilliant. I still think they will come back. Give it a few years, and you'll see em back redesigned. *


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah we will have to see about them comming back with them... they seem to be too caught up in this G series bussiness and i dont see that goin anywhere with that...why can't they actually name the car like anyone else


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*What does the G stand for anyway? And what is the significance of the number?*


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

I remember when they came out with the G6 they called it the next generation pontiac so possibly the G stands for generation.. or it might just stand for the letter G..(I know they said this during the 2005 super bowl but no commercial is available on the web) well my first idea was the number of cylinders.. but the G5 has 4 so that kinda kills that idea other than the fact that G4 may had already been taken by a company called Ginetta...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

noz34me said:


> Only bought the Goat because build was in Australia


Why would you want to buy a car based on the sole fact it was built in a, non free, gunless, Godless, craphole country. Holden is one hundred percent GM... mate.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

So true...:lol:


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm still stuck on why in the world would you want to down shift into first... Are you serious?

And I have a Holden and a GTO, the Pontiac is by far the superior model.


----------

